# Need Help Finding Make/Brand



## MH60 (Dec 12, 2013)

My old man got this out of the garbage at least 12 years ago. I wanted to make it a "Rat-Rod" forever, lost the carburetor; so I'm just trying to figure out who actually made this, because I cannot find anything on it.

Engine cover color was originally black. 

Any kind of information is appreciates. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello MH60, welcome to the tractor forum.

That looks like a Dynamark 836.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep, that's what it is,EdF !
Probably around 1967,maybe ??
8hp briggs engine.
They had a "Choke-o-matic" carb,p/n 491590, $179.50 .


----------



## MH60 (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you, maybe I'll restore its original glory now that I have some pictures to go by.


----------

